# Hi, my name is Matt



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

My name is Matt. I am a homosexual, i live with 3 other guys. I love cats, and cooking. :wink: 


I have a cat named George, after my old boyfriend who died in a tragic factory explosion.   

EDIT by lymekaps -- making this family-friendly :wink:


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm so sorry  
How long ago did he die?

Where do you live?


----------



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

I live in Artilanberg which is in Liechtenstein.
The person who designed the Kazakhstanian flag was born here!

And by the way, George died 4 years ago...


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Matt! Welcome to the forum.  

I am sorry to hear about your boyfriend. What a sad and terrible loss.

We're a diverse group, and we work hard to offer a place where all viewpoints are respected. Just so you know, we are a family-friendly forum, so we try to make sure that all discussions are appropriate for the younger members. You can check out our forum rules in Cat Chat or contact any of us moderators if you have questions.

Make sure you post a photo of George in Meet My Kitty. We'd all enjoy seeing what he looks like.

Are you a native of Liechtenstein?


----------



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok lymekaps. I understand what you said that in regards to. I will keep my posts clean  

I was a native of Austria and I moved to Liechtenstein.

Here is a picture of George:











he is so adorable!!!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to the cat forum!!!

-HEYHWA


_edited by Stephie _


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

He's a gorgeous cat! I love orange cats. 

Austria is a very beautiful country. I have a friend who is a native of Austria. How long ago did you move?


----------



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

I moved to Liechtenstein 7 years ago


----------



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

I came to Liechtenstein once on vacation, I fell in love with the place!
2 years later I packed up my bags and went to start a life in Liechtenstein.
I didn't really know what I'd do for work, but I said to myself that I'd find work after I came here. 
Now I work as a grocerey store manager.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

He is such a handsome kitty....and the "rocking kitty" avatar is pretty cool too


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)

George is cute! Handsome fellow! How old is he?


----------



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

George is 2 years old.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Matt!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

rockitty said:


> I came to Liechtenstein once on vacation, I fell in love with the place!
> 2 years later I packed up my bags and went to start a life in Liechtenstein.
> I didn't really know what I'd do for work, but I said to myself that I'd find work after I came here.
> Now I work as a grocerey store manager.


Sorry if I'm wandering off-topic...I'm curious and don't know much about Liechtenstein. What made you fall in love with it?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Matt. Welcome! What a handsome cat George is. Were you born in the US? Well, enjoy the forums!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the little dots on George's nose, very unique. Hope you enjoy the forum and have fun :wink


----------



## rockitty (Oct 22, 2005)

Liechtenstein has such a great history and is full of trees and flowers everywhere. Its just a beautiful country, The mountains here are spectacular.

Here is some pictures of Liechtenstein:
























My father is American and he gave me the name Matthew, but my mother is Austrian.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Matt. 

Wow, it is gorgeous! Now I will have to learn more about this beautiful country. The landscape is so beautiful!


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to Cat Forum it's a wonderful friendly board enjoy!


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

rockitty said:


> Liechtenstein has such a great history and is full of trees and flowers everywhere. Its just a beautiful country, The mountains here are spectacular.
> 
> Here is some pictures of Liechtenstein:
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the cat forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, George has such pretty colours!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepX girl Freesia


----------

